# How many weeks to flower?



## clscbr (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is a real newbie question....How many weeks do plants take to finish from the time you start flowering until they are ripe? I started flowering on Dec 15, they are big buds and very abundant...long white hairs....when will they be done? Thanks.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 26, 2007)

on a genral rule of thumb give your girls 8-9 weeks of flower time


----------



## Sanifsan (Jan 26, 2007)

Flower Till You See The First Brown Hairs...stop Firtilizing As Soon As You See Them And Then Harvest When 2/3 Or 3/4 Of The White Hairs Turn Brown...remeber To Prune Leaves That Get Yellow Or Brown Due To Lack Of Nuts...you Should Flush Your Plants For 2-3 Weeks. The First Brown Hair Usually Appears In The Fifth Week.


----------



## norton (Jan 26, 2007)

from what i have gathered on this site depends on type of plant lighting and when the colas turn from white to reddy brown if you are fertalizing at that time stop slowly over a weeklong period or 3-4 days atleast then flush for a week only water.Pluck trim and enjoy! But by most standards of plants 70-120 days flowering dude! So control your urges let em grow and take good CARE of them untill then cause its alot of work!But worth the effort I am new to this game to 1st couple of plants and about 60 days flowering so I dont know much these guys do however!Lots of infromation just look or ask!Just made some hash so I GOTTA GO TRY IT MAN!!!!!!!!Talk to you later


----------



## Sanifsan (Jan 26, 2007)

I assume about a month and a half to two months at the most... so by feb. or mid feb.


----------



## jjelin02 (Aug 12, 2008)

Depends on the strain. Indika (the smaller potent plants) most generally take 6-8 weeks. Sativas (bigger plants) can take up to 12 weeks. like they said when 75% of the white hairs have turned brown then, pick them.


----------



## who curd eat just one (Aug 28, 2008)

ive never seen anything actually ready to go in six weeks, not saying its not possible but you better have a few maturing tricks up your sleeves to get a six week strain and end up with quality buds that weight something


----------



## jjelin02 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna have to agree with ya on that one. Mine are 4 weeks old right now but nowhere near done. I'm figuring another 4 - 6 weeks


----------



## SmokeDatKusshhaa (Sep 4, 2008)

so how did your plants turn out????


----------



## tonydash (Sep 4, 2008)

jjelin02 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to agree with ya on that one. Mine are 4 weeks old right now but nowhere near done. I'm figuring another 4 - 6 weeks



same for me bro.  well my plant is much OLDER then 4 weeks, but she's been "flowering" for this long : )


only 1 bud site on my whole plant has a mixture of brownish / reddish / pinkish and white hairs. the rest are pretty much all white.


I just started to giver her molasses and I might give her a tiny bit more 15-30-15 plant food but i doubt she'll even need that.


----------



## rednug (Dec 29, 2008)

so. ive never heard of mollassis* in to the plant. does it contain phos. or somthing???


----------



## the357ink (Dec 29, 2008)

it contains carbs..


----------



## Ghost6646 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey im a new grower i am growing 2 plants wander woman and sacra frasca wander woman is doing fine but sacra frasca has problems - half of the plant has went yellow and some of the flowers have died the other half has gone dark green also would anyone be able to tell me how long it takes for them to finish the flowering period i will post pictures asap


----------



## TheBlazehero (Oct 31, 2009)

Ghost6646 said:


> hey im a new grower i am growing 2 plants wander woman and sacra frasca wander woman is doing fine but sacra frasca has problems - half of the plant has went yellow and some of the flowers have died the other half has gone dark green also would anyone be able to tell me how long it takes for them to finish the flowering period i will post pictures asap


This is a hijack! Do what you're told and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Griffin285 (Dec 9, 2009)

You should run your lights 24 hours a day when you veg. I read that marijuana doesn't need nighttime during vegetative growth, so if you leave your lights on all the time they will grow faster. 

In order to avoid shocking your plants when you switch to 12/12 you can go:
20/4
18/6
14/8
each for a week leading up to the 12/12 switch. 

By doing this your plants will get more daytime exposure for longer during the veg stage. They might show sex earlier too. 

Just a piece of advice.


----------



## emmap (Dec 22, 2009)

i need help first time ive done this i have 10 plants going 2 put them into veg 4 about 2-3wks there about 12inches tall in rockwool ive put them into a tank with cana cocc plus i just need to nohow often do i water them thanks emmap


----------



## Ganjadav420 (Feb 5, 2010)

120 that almost a half year lol of flowering woow what fucking strain takes a half year (almost) to finish I smell bullshit but IDK.......What strain???


----------



## itsadaniel (Jul 20, 2010)

so i am new at this as well. question...my kush strain started to show its pistils 2 weeks ago. the light here in so cal is down to about 14/10 and it is an outdoor plant. so when they say 8-9 weeks flowering time is that from when its 12-12 or when it shows its sex. thanx


----------



## aalcorn0714 (Aug 14, 2010)

I hope your not going off the color of hairs, you should invest in a 30x zoom magnifying glass to harvest when ripe


----------



## Ganjachronicles (Aug 14, 2010)

indeed you really only know when theyre truly ripe by looking under a magnifying glass when a large percentage of the trichomes are a bronze color around 80 percent is when theyre ready to be clipped. 

www.ganjachronicles.com
the only medical marijuana social site


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 14, 2015)

aalcorn0714 said:


> I hope your not going off the color of hairs, you should invest in a 30x zoom magnifying glass to harvest when ripe


yea 30 to 60 x is best the 100x is to close up and you can only see a fue trichomes


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

Im right at the end of the 2nd month of 12/12 and shes growing like mad but dont have any buds yet-keep on sailin I suppose?


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

newbuddy said:


> Im right at the end of the 2nd month of 12/12 and shes growing like mad but dont have any buds yet-keep on sailin I suppose?


Zero buds? Somethings a miss then.


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Zero buds? Somethings a miss then.


Oh beautiful.................DAMMIT
Well in the event it just goes to poop I have 5 autos waiting to get germed!


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

newbuddy said:


> Oh beautiful.................DAMMIT
> Well in the event it just goes to poop I have 5 autos waiting to get germed!


The one in my Avatar is only 1.5-2 weeks. Do you have any pics?


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> The one in my Avatar is only 1.5-2 weeks. Do you have any pics?


HOLD ON JUST A SEC


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

I need to get some more LST going TOMORROW!
Its obviously a budget grow-after 43 surgeries im on disability and I do what I can with what I got!


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

Id really like to know what you think-its getting late here and gotta hit the meds and lay down (which I HATE)
Trying to do it on my own like God told me to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

Have you checked your timer to see if it's functioning properly? Doesn't look bad but you're right theres no sign of buds. I only ask about the timer because it happened to me.


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Have you checked your timer to see if it's functioning properly? Doesn't look bad but you're right theres no sign of buds. I only ask about the timer because it happened to me.


The timer is ME-Im unable to work so I get up every morning and turn on the lights and every night I walk up and turn them off-theres a CHANCE that its only been about 5-6 weeks-
Heres what happened-I chopped it clean first week of November-i had a TWIG tree with a few little buds..........I left it alone and within a couple of weeks IT STARTED COMING BACK!!! Soooooooo............lets say FIVE weeks of real growth


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

newbuddy said:


> The timer is ME-Im unable to work so I get up every morning and turn on the lights and every night I walk up and turn them off-theres a CHANCE that its only been about 5-6 weeks-
> Heres what happened-I chopped it clean first week of November-i had a TWIG tree with a few little buds..........I left it alone and within a couple of weeks IT STARTED COMING BACK!!! Soooooooo............lets say FIVE weeks of real growth


Grab a cheap timer, they're 10 bucks or less, it'll never grow 100% correctly if you don't have the lighting set properly/complete darkness. It looks healthy enough that it'll bud up when you get it on track.


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Grab a cheap timer, they're 10 bucks or less, it'll never grow 100% correctly if you don't have the lighting set properly/complete darkness. It looks healthy enough that it'll bud up when you get it on track.


My iPhone is set at 12/12 and i havent missed 5 minutes-i DO have a timer-you think thats the problem or just maybe not enough time? And tomorrow Im gonna tie some of those long branches down too


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Grab a cheap timer, they're 10 bucks or less, it'll never grow 100% correctly if you don't have the lighting set properly/complete darkness. It looks healthy enough that it'll bud up when you get it on track.


 This is 21 days in and I'm no expert haha, it's had some rough patches but still not too shabby so far


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

Where'd you get your seed, is it possible it a non flowering/hemp plant or something?


----------



## newbuddy (Dec 24, 2015)

CanBud said:


> Where'd you get your seed, is it possible it a non flowering/hemp plant or something?


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was a ditchweed seed really-someone gave it to me-got a nice mason jar from the first time around that works really good!!

GOOD GOD AHMIGHTEE


----------



## manvilla1 (Dec 4, 2018)

rednug said:


> so. ive never heard of mollassis* in to the plant. does it contain phos. or somthing???


molasses is pretty much sugar its proven that almost all forms of our sugar cannot break down effectively enough to be beneficial to the plant but on the other hand if you put healthy enzymes in your soil the molasses will feed those which break down nutes in the soil and help feed plant better


----------

